# Sumo Power R34 GTR Demo Car - FOR SALE!



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

Before the mods move this, I havent put the car in the for sale section as, well, I didnt want to...shes special...











After contemplating it many times I have finally decided to sell my beloved R34 GTR. Throughout owning the car I have spent countless hours and money to build a car which I dreamt I may one day have as I first saw on Playstation before I even knew what a GTR was. Times change and things move on and we are moving into different areas and cars and the R34 sits in the showroom week-in week-out without being used as I find little time to drive her or think of ways of how to perfect her more.

I am advertising her here for sale on the GTR forum as I would like to hope that if she sells it will be to someone who will enjoy her as much as I have over the past 5 years and hopefully that is someone who is also a GTR nut like me.

To most the car needs not much explanation as I think without question the car was a massive indicator and turning point for the GTR and Jap industry in the UK and Europe and served as a proud statement as to what we could achieve at Sumo.

I’ve lost count of the many shows and exhibitions that the car has been to all over Europe and I think I have more than 10 magazines that she has been on the front cover of in Europe and the USA, even Japan too let alone the hundreds where she is photo’d inside or technically featured.

Performance wise I have done many things with the car, some of which I recall as:

688bhp at the wheels power ( 900bhp engine ) – DynoDynamics at G Force
Over 600 lbs torque ( cant remember the exact figure ( I have dyno sheet somewhere )
2.5 seconds 0-100kmph
5.5 seconds 0-160kmph
9.68 seconds ¼ mile on street legal tyres
215mph indicated speed on the road ( she was geared for 229mph but I never got around to keeping my foot down long enough but would have pulled it easy )
2003-2004 4WD Quickest car in Europe
First GTR to officially break into the 9’s ( 2 years ago! )
Back to back 9 second runs under competition
2nd Place and quickest Japanese car at GT Battle circuit event last year
Countless trackdays
Time Attack at Donington for 2 days straight on circuit
Endless publicity and appreciation by just about everyone who I bump into with the car
Not 1 mechanical failure in the past!

You will notice from the spec that we have changed her a little bit from the drag days, there are some parts that we have changed for drivability such as the gearbox and diffs, if the new buyer chooses we can change a few things to suit but for now she is perfect in my eyes as a daily / usable driver.

Also I can dispense advice to the new owner about settings etc for both track and drag for the car if he/she wants to use the car in competition again, I was confident that if we campaigned the car after Oct 2004 we would have seen low 9’s a month or two later quite easily.

She is now running off the wastegate spring at only 1.2 bar which feels to me around 600+ish bhp on 97 Ron BP. At this setting she was tuned by Mr Ito of Do-Luck Japan with faultless drivability and reliability. No high EGT’s, no black $hit over the back bumper and 100% reliable. If you wanted to push her back to 2+ bar etc you would have to let a UK tuner / someone else handle the ECU as we will not offer this service. The ECU is password protected by us and will not be unlocked in future outside of Sumo. You buy the car on this understanding.

If and when I have used her in the past, afterwards she is on the ramp, spanner checked, cleaned up, greased up, serviced with all fluids regardless of mileage ( in most cases after only 200-300 miles everything is changed – seriously! ), steam cleaned on axle stands outside, dried off and parked up in our warm showroom.

I want to sell her and the price reflects that - for the most recognised GTR in Europe £50,000 – No offers
If you want a test drive, bring £50,000 with you and I will let you drive her before you buy.

She has a new MOT and apart from some new owner tweaks if required, is ready to go. Any inspection welcome, bring your tuner if you want to tyre kick, fine.

Here is a spec list of how the car is today:

Sumo Power HKS Nissan Skyline GTR 34 – Built in UK
Engine / Power Unit Specification 

R34 Skyline Non V Spec RB26 engine, 2.6Ltrs

Max Power Output : 688bhp at all 4 wheels, 2.2 bar of boost – R Racing Fuel.

R33 Block
HKS Billet Crank
HKS Billet Rods
HKS Forged Pistons / Rings
JUN Oil Pump
HKS Valve Springs
HKS Camshafts ( Step 2 ) 280 duration Inlet and Exh.
HKS Cam Pulleys
HKS Billet Fuel Rail
HKS Fuel Pressure Regulator
HKS 28/35 Turbines – 2 X ( 2.2 bar )
HKS Exhaust Manifold
HKS External Wastegate – 2 X
HKS Downpipes
HKS SPF Induction
HKS Twin Power Ignition Amplifier
HKS Racing Pro Spark Plugs, R50.
HKS Racing Type SSQV Blow Off Valve – 2 X
HKS Drag Crank Damper Pulley Kit
HKS Triple Plate Clutch
HKS Intercooler Hard Pipe Kit
HKS GT Type Intercooler
HKS Airflow Meter replacement pipe kit
HKS Steel Head Gasket 1.2mm Drag type
HKS Inlet and Exhaust Gaskets
HKS Oil Cooler System
HKS Billet Oil Filler Cap
HKS In Tank Fuel Pump ( Feeding Swirl Pot )
HKS Drag Spec 1000ps Stainless/Titanium Exhaust System
HKS EVC 5 Boost Controller
Cylinder Head Modification
Ported Inlet Plenum
(HKS) Ported Exhaust Manifold
Oil Catch Tank and Lines
Goodridge Fuel Line System
Ali Fuel Swirl Pot
ARC Prestige Radiator kit with swirl pots and piping/head /plenum cooling kit
Sard 1000cc injectors – 6x
Nismo Main/big end Crank Bearings
Nismo Cambelt
Nismo N1 Water Pump
Nismo Thermostat
JUN Main Head Stud Kit
JUN Main Block Stud Kit ( Large Racing Type )
Trust Oil Sump Extension / Pickup Kit
Electric Radiator Fan driven by Fcon
Bosch Motorsport 044 External Fuel Pumps – 2x
Castrol Edge 10/40 Engine Oil
R33 Nissan Oil Filter
Sumo Power Intercooler Fan Conversion
Sumo Power Decat Pipe
Transmission and Running Gear

Standard R33 GTR Gearbox
HKS Front Driveshafts
HKS Rear Driveshafts
HKS Hipermax Pro Adjustable Suspension ( Custom by HKS Japan )
Quaife Diff Front
Standard Diff Rear
Alcon 6 Pot 355mm Front Brake/Disc Conversion
Ikeya Formula Traction Adjuster Rods
Ikeya Formula Camber Correction Kit ( Rear )
Ikeya Formula Rear Subframe Spacers
Ikeya Formula Centre Roll Adjusters
Pagid ‘Blue’ Front Pads
Pagid ‘ Black’ Rear Pads
Nismo Brake Lines
Castrol Brake Fluid
Castrol Transfer and Diff Fluid
Castrol Gearbox Fluid
Tyres : Toyo T1-R or R888 semi slicks (285X35X18 X 4)

Exterior and Interior

Do-Luck Bodykit Complete Inc. Lift Up bonnet
Do-Luck Double-Six Wheels 10.5J X 18
Do-Luck Floor Support Bars
Do-Luck Rear Tension Set
Do-Luck Rear Cross Bar
Do-Luck Carbon Rear Lamp Covers
Xenon Headlamps
Nismo Carbon Side Trims
Nismo Front and Side Indicator Set
Kenwood DVD/CD/TV System
R34 UK Black Leather Trim, limited of 100 production run for UK cars
Nismo MFD2 Computer
Nismo 320mph Clock Set
HKS Billet 6 Speed Dogbox gearknob
HKS Chrono Gauge Set – 6 X gauges ( Boost, Fuel Press, Oil Press, Oil Temp, EGT, Water Temp )
HKS Mixture Controller
HKS Graphic Control Computer – 2 x
HKS Knock Meter & o2 sensors
HKS F Con V Pro ECU
HKS Kansai Rear Wing
HKS Kansai Front Strut Brace
Field ETS Controller

Here are some pictures of the past and present ( just some )
http://sumopictures.sumopower.com/R34 Sale Pix/

If you click ‘ Search ‘ on this forum and use the word ‘ Sumo ‘ you will find endless information and threads about the car and my exploits with her.

I will be sad to see her go, but if she struggles to fetch £50K I will be keeping her, please dont send me any ' will you take XXX for it '.

Any serious enquiries to me personally : Email Andy Barnes 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Viewing*

Forget to add, viewing is by strict appointment only


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

Good luck with the sale! Bargain at 50k considering how much you spent. BTW, why an R33 gearbox?


----------



## Bat-Fink (Jun 22, 2006)

Good luck Andy mate

Shame to see a legend go tho.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

When the euro lottery ticket wins on Friday I'll be calling


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Is the model included in the price?


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Don't wanna crap up the thread, but at £50k that is a steal.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Awesome car Andy,

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

Soooooooo tempted to Google "loans". 

A true GTR legend! :smokin: Goodluck with the sale. I hope the new owner takes care of it just like you do - but also takes it on a nice sunday drive every now and then.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

i was soooooo waiting for you to nail it past me after leaving Abbey's birthday do  

good luck to the new owner, a piece of skyline history :smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

This car is the mut's nut's and one of my favourite Skyline's if not my favourite Skyline, apart from the one I just sold !!! 

Very tempted to sell my car and buy this car!!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*R34*

Also forgot to add that I would consider PX but only for an R34 GTR 

Andy


----------



## TigerBeer (Jun 7, 2006)

Well still waiting on the lottery results as I'm at work & can't check them due to our very strict firewall ... but I do have a nice 1 in 10 scale model of one if that helps !!!


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*px*

what do you mean with px for r34 gtr


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTRNICK said:


> This car is the mut's nut's and one of my favourite Skyline's if not my favourite Skyline, apart from the one I just sold !!!
> 
> Very tempted to sell my car and buy this car!!!



for the love of god Nick,just do it!!!!!!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> what do you mean with px for r34 gtr


He means part exchange, So you can trade your Nismo Skyline for his Skyline


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*sumo*

thats intresting ,


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't suppose you could throw the model in with the deal?


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

greek r34 said:


> thats intresting ,


In my opinion your car is more unique than this car :smokin:


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

as a r34 gtr ,mine is verry speciaal cause off his history in japan , andys machine is to mine opinion to us europeans , a dream machine ,something verry un real, i followed this car from scratch when he bought it standaart till now wich is 3,5 years of labour


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> When the euro lottery ticket wins on Friday I'll be calling


Didn't win ... sorry Andy


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*,*

a few hours and we will know if sumo is going to holland , fingers crossed 
uae dude is in the pic to , i guess kebab can not win oil , but you never know:lamer: :chairshot


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Good luck!


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

I'm gonna pack my bags already


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

is the Sumo coming to Holland?


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

As he says, that depends on the guy who's going to see the car today, if he doesn't buy the car it most likely will come to Holland indeed


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> as a r34 gtr ,mine is verry speciaal cause off his history in japan , andys machine is to mine opinion to us europeans , a dream machine ,something verry un real, i followed this car from scratch when he bought it standaart till now wich is 3,5 years of labour


dude your messing with Dutch mixed with english to much lol.

@all dutch people: why do you keep buying all the good stuff! Nomuken's car, a nismo R34, probally this one....and a SH17load more! whaaaaaaah!

@andy, did it sell?


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*.*

no news ,on the subject yet,


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

You guys in the UK got such a big headstart with Skylines, we will never catch up hehehe.
So we just take the gems out


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Sold*

My R34 is now sold pending payment 

Not sure whether I am happy or sad....

Cheers

Andy


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

> Not sure whether I am happy or sad....


well that depends...are you getting another skyline?

is the car going to holland or will it stay in the UK?


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

I think he already has another skyline. If the Pro drag R33 counts, altough i would be pretty sad if had sold that R34:bawling: It was a beutiful car, damn quick as well!!:thumbsup:


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

no way saw her for last time on saturday then ??


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> My R34 is now sold pending payment
> 
> Not sure whether I am happy or sad....
> 
> ...


Sold to Filli?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

:runaway: Its the amount of time & love mate that makes you feel like that.

I remember selling on my previous modified car which I'd had five years after buying the Skyline & I felt the same way ...

Dam on the sale though ... I bet my six numbers come up this weekend :chuckle:


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Unsold*

Car is now back up for sale as money didnt materialise.

STILL FOR SALE / PX

Andy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Tyres kickers ay???


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

sorry to hear the sale fell through andy,thats the problem trying to weed out the time wasting tyre kicking test pilots from the genuine buyers ,i,ve just sold my r33gtr but i never advertised it because i didnt want all of the above coming round wasting my time,but i,ts catch 22 if you dont advertise it you might not sell it.anyway hope you have a bit better luke very soon as thats a very special car at a very good price:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

free bump for a bargain! wish i had 50k!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*R34*

She is now sold and I am really pleased with who has bought her 

I will leave the buyer to tell you who he is if he wants to 

Although I am sad to see her go, she will stay in the UK and be used well 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

atleast its staying in the UK


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

well done mate! who ever bought that car has a bargin! saw it at ingelston.. such a beautifully built machine!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Think it was Lax Flower that actually did a small article this month saying it was still for sale  

Twits 

Well done on the sale & to whoever bought her.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> for the love of god Nick,just do it!!!!!!


Who is the owner? Is he on here?


----------



## Tommy R (Jun 7, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> I will leave the buyer to tell you who he is if he wants to
> 
> Although I am sad to see her go, she will stay in the UK and be used well
> 
> ...


As Andy said, he'll let the buyer tell us who he is if he wants to :chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

c'mon own up...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I know of someone who has been toying with the idea of a 34 again (from what I've read on another forum). Wonder if it's him ......


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

who owns it??? come on tell us or give us a clue!!


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

I've an idea.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Come'on people, if they wanted to be known then they would have already said wouldn't they, plus Andy would have said too.

Time will tell anyway if as Andy said they're gonna be using it, so if they wish to remain annon until then then we should respect their wishes.


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> She is now sold and I am really pleased with who has bought her
> 
> I will leave the buyer to tell you who *he* is if *he* wants to
> 
> ...


Atleast we know it is a male person....


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Atleast we know it is a male person....



off topic abit...sorry!!!

is that your skyline in the pic?????

i was in oslo a couple of weeks back,en-route too bergen, (driving a truck on the rolling stones tour) and a rather nice,dark coloured gts, (think it was gts-t) went pass me on the oslo ring road,do you know it?????

i know of a couple in sweden,but thats because they belong too friends on mine:smokin:


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Andy Barnes said:


> She is now sold and I am really pleased with who has bought her


Aw, shucks Andy, you're too kind.  

Yes, I'm buying the Sumo 34 :clap:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Harry said:


> Aw, shucks Andy, you're too kind.
> 
> Yes, I'm buying the Sumo 34 :clap:


congrats mate.

its a great car:smokin:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

we finally find out who the buyer is and no one has anything to say 

awsome car you have just braught mate best of luck with it


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

neilstafford said:


> off topic abit...sorry!!!
> 
> is that your skyline in the pic?????
> 
> ...


Hi

Yeah... it is my car in my avatar / pic.

I think i know wich skyline you are talking about, if it was a gts, there are only a few of them here in Oslo, and beeing such a small car community we all know each other 

Next time you are in oslo, let me know... will show you some of the car scene here :smokin: 

Cheers...

oh... and show you some nice blond girls also


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Harry said:


> Aw, shucks Andy, you're too kind.
> 
> Yes, I'm buying the Sumo 34 :clap:


What are you going to do with the car?? mods?? or just keep it as it is??

One awesome car you got now. 

Asim...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Top respect Harry, how did you justify that to the missis:chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Why am I thinking HARRY is pulling some legs here ... opcorn:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

Asim R32GTR said:


> Hi
> 
> Yeah... it is my car in my avatar / pic.
> 
> ...


i'm 99% certain it was a gts,as my friend who recently moved too sweden,has had a gts,and now has a 33 gtr,so sure it was the gts,i remember it passing me in the truck,on the north west side of the oslo ring road,it looked and sounded sweet:smokin: 

next time i come too norway,i'll give you a shout,we didn't get anytime too go out in bergen as we were on a very tight schedule,we drove from cardiff too bergen,with only an 8 hour break,it was tough.

gotta say though,norway is a beautiful place,the drive from oslo too bergen is the prettiest drive i've done in 13 years as a truck driver,i may also add,its the toughest,man,some of that route is very tight,when your in an articulated truck,i'd dread too do it in the winter time 

and that tunnel, (sorry unsure of its name?) the 1 thats 25km's long,that was fantastic.

hopefully next time,i'll get some time off,and meet these blonde girls you are on about:smokin:


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Blimey Harry!:bowdown1:


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

asim
sorry,also meant too add,your car looks sweet!


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

neilstafford said:


> asim
> sorry,also meant too add,your car looks sweet!


Ive been on that route a couple times... it is amazing... and that tunnel.. i believe its the worlds longest... not sure..

I put some pic of my car here

Now back to topic 

Asim..


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Why am I thinking HARRY is pulling some legs here ... opcorn:


We'll know when it's been painted in Team Tango colours ..... :chuckle: 

Congrats Harry.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

I wish !!! Swap for A BEUT Andy ?


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Not planning any changes to the car and certainly no change to the colour scheme


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news :bowdown1: 
As you'll be in the orange car, do you need anyone to drive it to Japfest? :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Excellent news :bowdown1:
> As you'll be in the orange car, do you need anyone to drive it to Japfest? :chuckle: :chuckle:



Better ask Claire then first John before making a post like that :chuckle:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

well done harry welcome to the world of R34GTR OWNERSHIP:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats dude, quite a beast!


----------

